# AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun



## Devilfrank (13 September 2007)

Das hat nicht einmal was mit einem Virenscanner zu tun.
Das auf AntiVirGear.com angebotene angebliche Antivirenprogramm nutzt lediglich die Namensgleichheit, um ein Schadprogramm zu installieren.

Siehe Symantec


----------



## Baselo (19 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Das stimmt. Ich möchte noch zufügen, dass AntiVirGear (AntiVir Gear  oder http://www.entfernen-spyware.de/anti-vir-gear-entfernen.html ) auf Virusprotect Pro beziehen. Und die beide Schädlige den gleichen Schaden anrichten...


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

ich habe leider er zuspät informiert was diese programme sind und habe sie bereits drauf könt ihr mir vielicht sagen wie ich sie wieder los werde


----------



## Fragender (25 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Hallo.
Es wäre klasse, wenn ihr helfen könntet.
Auch ich habe plötzlich diese antivirgear-Geschichte auf meinem PC (Win2000)

Leider bringt der auf www.entfernen-spyware.de angegebene "kostenlose" Spyware-Scanner keine Wirkung, denn wenn man die gefundenen Daten löschen will, muss man die Software kaufen, die als "kostenlos" angegeben wurde.

Spybot hat auch überhaupt nichts gebracht, denn nach wie vor existiert dieses kleine blinkende icon von antivirgear.


Hat jemand von euch Profis einenTipp, wie man wirklich dieses Problem in den Griff bekommt, eine spezielle Software die tatsächlich Wirkung erzielt.


Hoffe auf feedback.
Beste Grüße


----------



## jupp11 (25 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

versuchs mal hier 

http://www.2-spyware.com/remove-antivirgear.html

Ratschläge zu geben ist schwierig, wenn man nicht selbst betroffen ist und 
absichtlich infizieren ist nicht mein Ding...


----------



## Der Jurist (25 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

oder damit

http://www.ewido.net/de/onlinescan/


----------



## levant82 (25 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

also der link von jupp11 ist zwecklos leider! 
habe leider das selbe problem mit diesem blöden mist virus. teste gerade "emsi a-squared Security Center" wenn das klappt oder ich ne andere lösung finde geb ich hier mal info.


----------



## Devilfrank (25 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Superantispyware soll das wohl entfernen können.
http://www.superantispyware.com

Gegebenenfalls im abgesicherten Modus ausführen.


----------



## Fragender (25 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Hallo und Danke für das gute feedback!
Bin den Tipps von jupp11 und Der Jurist nachgegangen.
@jupp11
Wie es levant82 sagte, es ging nicht..bei mir vom System her.

@Der Jurist
Hatte nicht geklappt.

Bin über google auf englisch-sprachige Seiten gekommen, habe mir weiter 2 Programme runtergeladen, und bei allen muß die Software gekauft werden wenn es an das Löschen der gefundenen Daten geht.

Da kommt mir der Gedanke, dass es eine Geschichte ist, denn wenn man mal sieht wieviele Themen zu antivirgear existieren. Unglaublich.


Zu meinem Problem:
antivirgear habe ich nicht auf meinem Pc komplett installiert. Lediglich der Hinweis das ich es downloaden soll steht unten rechts bei der Uhrzeit und blinkt ununterbrochen.... Es geht nicht weg. Und wie gesagt, die gefundenen Zlob.-Dateien können erst bei Kauf der unterschiedlichsten Programme, gelöscht werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

SpyNoMore findet sie, fragt um die 39 Dollar ebenso wie SpySweeper.
Werde superantispyware probieren


----------



## Unregistriert (25 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

superantispyware hat es doch glatt geschat 18 Cookies zu finden und zu löschen.
Mehr auch nicht!
Problem besteht nach wie vor, diese Spyware hat den Namen nicht verdient.

Hat noch jemande evtl. einen Tipp, die Erfarung gemacht und eine Super-Lösung parat?!


Schönen Abend


----------



## jupp11 (25 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

ohne  jede Gewähr:  liest sich aber ganz einleuchtend ( sorry in deutsch finde ich nichts  mehr 
als das, was bereits  gepostet wurde )  Immerhin gibt  sich der dortige Admin   große Mühe,
 es verständlich darzustellen.

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic108399.html


----------



## Unregistriert (25 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Danke Jupp, werde es ausprobieren, entweder heute noch oder morgen.
Werde hier das Ergebnis posten!

Bis dann


----------



## Fragender (25 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Hallo Jupp.
Den SpyHunter, den hatte ich bereits getestet, es klappt alles wie angegeben, aber eben nur das, der *FREE Spyware Scan*...von löschen steht nichts geschrieben, weil dann der Kauf erfolgen muss. Das ist sicherlich eine äußerst lukrative Masche.

Ich frage mich immermehr wie es möglich sein kann
Werde mal schauen....


----------



## webwatcher (25 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Frage, hast du bisher überhaupt keinen Virenscanner auf dem PC gehabt? 
Ganz offen, halte ich für Harakiri mit Anlauf. Es sei denn,  man bewegt sich im 
WWW wie  die Stachelschweine sich vermehren: vorsichtig, gaaanz 
vorsichtig.  Natürlich kostet ein VS etwas, aber ohne  hätte ich vermutlich
 schon  ein halbes Dutzend Mal  den PC neu aufsetzen müssen.

Welchen ich habe, werde ich nicht verraten, sonst heißt es noch die Mods
 würden Werbung machen


----------



## Der Jurist (25 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*



Fragender schrieb:


> @Der Jurist
> Hatte nicht geklappt.


Auch im abgesicherten Modus nur mit Netzwerk? Netz ist nötig wegen der Signaturen.


----------



## levant82 (25 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

also bei mir scheint http://www.superantispyware.com erfolgreich gewesen zu sein. also danke für diesen tipp.

hab mir den virus übrigens trotz dem kompletten norten sec. mit firewall usw. gefagen.
echt heftig das ding. vor allem veerblüffend das kaum ein kraut dagegen gewachsen zu sein scheint. 
mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (25 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

wenn jemand weiß wie man dieses scheißding wegbekommt dann erbitte ich schnell um eine antwort oder so, denn esnervt tierich


----------



## jupp11 (25 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*



levant82 schrieb:


> hab mir den virus übrigens trotz dem kompletten norten sec. mit firewall usw. gefagen.


Bisher hab ich noch keine Info gefunden, wo dieser Schädling herkommt. 
 Irgendein  Hinweis oder Verdacht?  Anhang einer Email?


----------



## Fragender (25 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Scheine nicht der Einzige zu sein mit dem Problem.

<b>@webwatcher</b>
Ich habe Viren-Software ständig laufen, welche mich warnte, eine Stimme ertönte und sagte mir das ein Virus im "Anmarsch" sei. Mehrfach kamen Installationsversuche, von welcher Seite auch immer, Zustande und die Virensoftware warnte jedesmal. Dennoch habe ich diese nette Geschichte nun auf meinem PC, das alles los zu werden kostet mich bereits den ganzen Tag. Unglaublich. Aber evtl. hast du dennoch einen Tipp, denn als Werbung würde ich es nicht bezeichnen, ich denke da werde ich nicht der Einzige sein. Es wäre nett, von dir als Moderator.

<b>@Der Jurist</b>
ewido hat es nicht gebracht, die antivirgear-Geschichte wurde nicht gefunden.
Leider.

<b>@levant82</b> 
Welches System nutzt du? Windows, Linux?!

<b>@jupp11</b>
Ich hatte diverse Fenster (Internet-Explorer) geöffnet, plötzlich kamen die oben beschriebenen Meldungen. Tja, und nun habe ich diesen netten Zeitvertreib....da man ja sonst üüüüüberhaupt nichts zu tun hat.....


----------



## levant82 (25 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

bei mir kamm es mit dem öffnen eines video auf ich glaub "my video". es öffnete sich so nen update fenster vom player. ich denke da wars mit drin. habe keine ungereimt heiten entdeckt, norten hat auch nix gesagt aber kurz drauf wars da. 
aber wie gesagt bei mir scheints nun weg zu sein.
mfg


----------



## levant82 (25 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

windows xp


----------



## webwatcher (25 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*



Fragender schrieb:


> Aber evtl. hast du dennoch einen Tipp,


F-Secure, hat mich bisher vor allem geschützt, was nicht heißt, dass ich
deswegen blind und wild auf alles klicke, was angesegelt kommt.

Außerdem gehe ich bewußt fast nur mit dem Firefox ins WWW und nur nach
sorgfältiger Vorbetrachtung, wenn die Seite es unbedingt verlangt und sie
vertrauensswürdig erscheint, mit dem IE, wenn es den unbedingt sein muß. (wegen Flash z.B)
Im Zweifel sehe ich mit lieber noch mal mit Whois den Seiteninhaber an.
http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/index.php?p=0


----------



## Fragender (25 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

@levant82
Stimmt, youtube wars.... hatte heute u.a. auch youtube geöffnet und plötzlich war es da.

Ich habe hier Windows2000, auf 98 (2ter Rechner) hatte ich es auch vor kurzem, aber da war es noch agressiver, da andere Internet-Seiten geöffnet wurden, Suchergebnisse verfälscht wurden.

Tja, jetzt wieder das Ganze, nur nicht so agressiv, aber dennoch mehr als störend.

Hoffe wir finden hier eine Lösung.


Habe vorhin noch Stinger getestet, fand nichts.
Derzeit läuft AVG.
Ich bin mal gespannt


----------



## Fragender (25 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

@webwatcher
Werde mal schauen was es mit F-Secure bewirkt, sofern dies freeware ist, ich denke mal nicht 


Mit dem Firefox konnte ich mich bisher nicht anfreunden...werde ich auch nie. Und bevor ich eine Seite anschaue, da kann ich nicht jedesmal eine whois-Abfrage starten, stelle ich mir gerade sehr lustig vor, denn man vertraut doch seinem Virus-Programm, es funktionierte auch, nur dennoch hat es antivirgear geschafft. 

Werde mal Schluss für heute machen AVG hatte bisher nicht angeschlagen, werde morgen diesem netten Zeitvertreib erneut frönen.


----------



## webwatcher (25 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*



Fragender schrieb:


> Stimmt, youtube wars.... hatte heute u.a. auch youtube geöffnet und plötzlich war es da.


Find ich heavy bei youtube gibt es ein Video mit dem Titel 


> PC infected with Antivirgear


werd den Teufel tun das mit IE aufzurufen, deshalb auch nur als inaktiver  
Link [noparse]http://youtube.com/watch?v=F8-bQr0B7Pk[/noparse]


Fragender schrieb:


> @webwatcher
> Werde mal schauen was es mit F-Secure bewirkt, sofern dies freeware ist, ich denke mal nicht



es gibt eventuell eine  kostenlose Testphase, ich hab das schon so  lang, das ich es nicht mehr weiß


Fragender schrieb:


> Mit dem Firefox konnte ich mich bisher nicht anfreunden...werde ich auch nie..


muß jeder selber  wissen, wieviel Riskio er eingehen  will
ist nicht das erste Mal dass Malware auf youtube eingeschleusst wurde 
http://www.spywareremove.com/security/beware-of-malware-on-youtube/


> *Beware of Malware on YouTube!   *
> 
> *Your computer might be infected without your knowledge when you are surfing such popular video-hosting websites like YouTube. Usually no one expects to find malicious software hidden in YouTube files, and, therefore, malware creators realized that this is a very easy and attractive way to distribute their malicious codes.*
> 
> Malware that was recently found in YouTube is an adware Trojan, known as Zlob.


----------



## Fragender (26 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Hallo webwatcher.
Kostenlose Testphase wäre möglich bzw. ist möglich, nur dazu muss ich mein bisheriges Programm löschen, welches mein PC-Mensch installierte. Daher kann ich diese Möglichkeit nicht nutzen, evtl. wenn es um das Löschen geht muss die SOftware dann eh wieder gekauft werden. Nach wie vor eine lukrative Masche

AVG hat nichts gebracht, AntiVirGer wurde nicht gefunden.
NoAdware hat auch nichts gebracht, AntiVirGer wurde nicht gefunden....die Software muss gekauft werden.

Jetzt bin ich im Forum meines Virensystems, wenn ich dort feedback kriege, dann werde ich es euch wissen lassen, denn irgendwie muss die Seuche doch gebannt werden.


Beste Grüße


----------



## Problemlöser (26 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Systemwiederherstellung hat funktioniert

XP SP2 mit IE6


----------



## Fragender (26 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Problemlöser...
wie hast du es denn geschafft?


----------



## Fragender (26 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Der Support meiner Software gab mir folgenden Link: http://www.entfernen-spyware.de/antivirgear-entfernen.html Diesen hatten wir durch, denn die Software Spyhunter kostet beim löschen der Daten.

Was ist mit:
http://siri.geekstogo.com/SmitfraudFix_De.php

Ich bekomme eine Virus-Warnung von meiner SOftware, wenn ich dem download nachgehe...aber er scheint sie löschen zu können, die AntiVirGear-Geschichte.



Seit ihr weiter gekommen?
Alle das Problem bereits gelöst....?!


----------



## Problemlöser (26 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*



Fragender schrieb:


> Problemlöser...
> wie hast du es denn geschafft?



den Sonntag als Widerherstellungspunkt ausgewählt.

Das Problem war an dem PC angeblich seit Montag


----------



## Fragender (26 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Die Möglichkeit der Systemwiederherstellung habe ich leider nicht bei Windows2000.


----------



## Fragender (26 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Wichtige Warnung! 
Der mir genannte Link ( [noparse]http://siri.geekstogo.com/SmitfraudFix_De.php[/noparse]), den ich 2 oder 3 posts weiter oben genannt haben, ist selbst ein Trojaner.

Der Support meiner Software schreibt:
Hallo,
es handelt sich hierbei nicht um einen Trojaner oder Virus, es handelt sich um sog. Spyware. Es müsste aber im Internet einige kostenlose Programme (Antispyware geben).

Also ein netter Support, denn vom eigenen Produkt (avast!) wird nicht gesprochen!


Problem existiert nach wie vor noch?!
Wundervoll


----------



## Unregistriert (26 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

tach zusammen,

hatte auch bis grade eben noch antivirgear auf meinem rechner... ganzschön nervig! aber superantispyware hat das problem gelöst. bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, daß das nicht was ähnliches ist.

bis die tage
catn


----------



## Fragender (26 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Hallo catn,
du glücklicher, scheint bei dir schneller gegangen zu sein, dass dann mit SUPERAntiSpyware, wundert mich. 


Die nachfoogend aufgeführten Programme haben es nicht gebracht, weil kostenpflichtig bei Löschung oder nicht gefunden:
SpySweeper, Spybot, Spyhunter, SpyNoMore, SUPERAntiSpyware, Spyware Doctor, AVG, Sting, NoAdware, StartPatrol, 1-2-3 Spyware Free, Ad-Aware SE Personal, Flobo Spyware Clean 


Der Link hat doch geholfen, war selbst kein Virus!!
http://siri.geekstogo.com/SmitfraudFix_De.php

Im Abgesicherten Modus das Programm ausgeführt etc.
Ist weg, die AntiVirGear-Geschichte, zumindest hoffe ich es, es sieht zur Zeit so aus.


Dann mal viel Glück, sofern noch jemand Betroffener sein sollte.
Beste Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Danke für den Link bzw. Tipp. Hatte das selbe Problem auch. Hat funktioniert.


----------



## Fragender (27 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Das ist doch klasse!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

ich hab auch das problem mit antivir gear... ist das bei euch auch so, dass die startseite (trotz ändern der eigentschaften) die seite von antivir gear ist? und habt ihr auch im IE die "security toolbar 7.1" ??

ps: ich versuche es auch mit superantispyware, bis jetzt noch kein erfolg


----------



## Fragender (29 September 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Hallo
Nutze am besten
http://siri.geekstogo.com/SmitfraudFix_De.php

und dann HijackThis ( http://www.hijackthis.de/ )
Mehr Infos: http://www.hijackthis-forum.de/showthread.php?t=17


So klappte es bei mir.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Hi leutz
ich wollt euch noch ne andere lösung sagen:
also mit Spyware Doctor gehts auch
das zeug ist mit google schrott dabei wirkt aber einwandfrei!!! und ist umsonst also bei mir hat es geklappt !!!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

hab gerade mal bei euch rumgeschnööft.

so gehts optimal:

www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic108399.html


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

ich bin antivirgear mit spyhunter losgeworden, und hatte dann mit ffinder zu kaempfen. Ffinder habe ich aus dem verkehr gezogen indem ich alle "ad-ons" unter internet-optionen und tools "disabled" hatte, aber spyhunter findet nach wie vor trojaner ueber trojaner 
woran liegt das? ist spyhunter auch eine "boese" software?


----------



## Devilfrank (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Spyhunter ist umstritten. Auf alle Fälle ist es keine vertrauenswürdige Applikation und nicht umsonst haben sowohl Lavasoft (Adaware) als auch Spybot Search & Destroy diese Applikation in ihre Signaturen als zu entfernende Spyware aufgenommen.

Hau den Mist an besten runter. Vertrauenswürdige Anwendungen findest Du hier:  KLICK


----------



## Gast1905 (11 Oktober 2007)

*Jap damit klappts*



Fragender schrieb:


> Hallo
> Nutze am besten
> http://siri.geekstogo.com/SmitfraudFix_De.php



Spitze, damit scheint es tatsächlich zu klappen. Habs im Abgesicherten Modus + Netzwerkdinger ausgeführt. Es bereinigt die Laufwerke und säubert die Regestry. 

Seitdem keine Probleme mehr. Das lästige Taskleisten Icon ist weg.

Hoffentlich bleibt es so.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Hi,
ich bin das ganze mit Spybot losgeworden, allerdings kann ich seit dem den IE nicht mehr (oder nur sehr selten) öffnen, ist der vllt kaputt gegangen? weil da saß der ja auch drin.
Mit Firefox hab ich keine Probleme aber mit dem IE komm ich besser klar, außerdem mach ich mir auch sorgen das vllt noch irgendwo was von Antivirgear hängt und das vllt blockiert.

bitte helft mir, ich bin mir sicher das könnt ihr


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

ich habe mir das ding auch letztens eingefangen, ich weiß nicht wo.
ich nutze winxp nicht so oft, bin mehr mit linux unterwegs, von daher war das letzte antiviren-update anfang oktober.
vor 3 tagen ´bekam´ich dann diesen netten antivirgear-virus.
meine lösung - scheint zu klappen, nach ein bißchen ausprobieren:

- avira antivir aktualiseren
- systemüberprüfung laufen lassen
- alle aufgeführten trojaner viren etc löschen.

sorry, zu früh gejubelt:
dieser pop-up ´security alert: spy ware found´ lässt sich nich totkriegen!

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

sorry,wenn ich mir selber antworte:

das ding arbeitet wohl nur mit dem IE, der sollte bei mir eigentlich gar nicht aufgerufen werden,  in den einstellungen abgestellt, wozu gibt´s opera? aber das ding ruft ihn andauernd auf.
ich habe den IE jetzt mal geschlossen.
und seitdem habe ich ruhe...für wie lange?

die abzocke: kann das sein? ich google nach dem antivirgear, weil nervig, und bekomme lösungen, die noch schlimmer sein können, siehe die anpreisungen, dann wird erst mal cash verlangt für den download. ich schmeiße ein problem in den raum und kassiere dann für die lösung.

die ruhe ist vorbei: schon wieder lästige ´diagnosen´ und der IE wird gestartet!
how boring!

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Hallo
habe das Problem auch..
Habe den siri... link von euch ausprobiert das blinkende icon ist weg aber im IE steht immer noch was von der security toolbar?! 
Wie kriege ich das weg?


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

so, scheint, daß ich das ding los bin.
viel hilft viel: nochmal avira-antivir durchlaufen lassen, fand noch eine infizierte datei. in den namen tauchte immer was mit ´zlob´und ´bojo´ auf.
dann hatte ich immer noch den nerver in der task-leiste, mit dauerndem aufrufen vom IE.
dann installierte ich von ´bleepingcomputers´den ´spywarefighter´, aber dem traute ich nicht so recht, weil nach der installation eine e-mail-adresse angefordert wurde. kein vertrauen! also nix damit gemacht.
dann: SmitFraudFix! (s.o. im thread), ein bißchen rumprobieren und bis jetzt keinen ärger mehr! die installationsanweisung sollte man nicht so wörtlich nehmen, ich habe den file für win-nt aufgerufen, das war die ausführbare datei.

was lerne ich daraus?
 - in win den virenschutz etc immer aktuell zu halten 
 - wenn´s geht, nur noch mit linux arbeiten

Gruß

Martin


----------



## dvill (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> so, scheint, daß ich das ding los bin.
> viel hilft viel: nochmal avira-antivir durchlaufen lassen, fand noch eine infizierte datei. in den namen tauchte immer was mit ´zlob´und ´bojo´ auf.


Das ist lebensgefährliche Flickschusterei.

Lebensgefahr bestehen für die eigenen Daten, die persönliche Identität sowie das gesamte Rest-Internet.

Gefährliche Botnetze in der Hand von Betrügern, Phishing-Gangstern,, SPAM-Mafiosi usw. wuchern auf der Grundlage unsicherer Win-Dos-Büchsen bei weitgehend unerfahrenen Systembetreuern.

Ein einziges Schadensereignis untergräbt die Vertrauenswürdigkeit des installierten Systems. Niemand weiß, welche sicherheitsrelevanten Einstellungen zur Öffnung weiterer Hintertüren manipuliert wurden. Virenjäger entfernen eventuell das Programmobjekt eines Trojaners. Trojaner tauchen in vielen Varianten und im Beipack mit vielen weiteren Sauereien auf.

Es bleibt soviel Unsicherheit zurück, dass das System seine Vertrauenswürdigkeit verliert. Nur eine vollständige Neuinstallation kann die Vertrauenswürdigkeit zurückbringen für ein System, dem man persönliche Daten anvertraut und welches Teil eines weltweiten Netzwerks ist.

Man darf nur die Software installieren, deren Vertrauenswürdigkeit unzweifelhaft ist. Neben der Gefahr durch Sicherheitslücken gibt es viele bunten Kostenlos-Tools für Schnickschnack, die letztlich nur die PC-Betreiber schädigen wollen. Die Schädigung besteht aus der Öffnung des Systems für Betrüger. Das gilt insbesondere für die Schadprogramme, deren stilles Wirken im Hintergrund nicht offen sichtbar wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Habs dank diesem Forum geschafft den AntiVirGear mit SmitFraudFix zu killen - mal hoffen das nicht noch irgendetwas auf der Platte schlummert. Dank an alle


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

hey

waren wg. antivirgear klasse tips - bin jetzt scheinbar los davon.
Prima Seite 

Danke

Bodo


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

danke für die hilfe, alles ok jetzt!

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Hallo zusammen

Alle bei Google in den ersten Seiten angebotenen Rettungen kommen wohl vom gleichen Ort wie das Virus selbst, sprich man will Kasse machen.

Ich habe meinen Rechner mit Windows XP mit folgender Methode vom Übel befreien können.

1.Wähle folgenden Link

http://siri.geekstogo.com/SmitfraudFix_De.php

2. Drucke die Beschreibung auf deinem Drucker aus

3. Downloade folgendes Programm:

http://siri.geekstogo.com/SmitfraudFix.exe

Lösche nun das Übel genau so, wie auf der ausgedruckten Beschreibung beschrieben.


Es sit zwar auch ein exe Programm, aber es funktioniert wirklich und ist seriös. Mein rechner geht wieder tipptopp.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

@ dvill

ich nutze das system, das netz & meinen laptop rein privat und aus freude am web, mit politik hab ich nix am hut.

wenn ich 1 problem habe, will ich doch nicht jedesmal 1 neue installation machen! falls ich den ´blob´und ´zojo´ oder wie immer sie heissen mit bordmitteln los werden kann: gut so!
ich habe nun mal keine fortgeschrittenen comp-kenntnisse, will da auch gar nicht einsteigen.

tatsache ist: ich bin den herrn (oder dame?) antivirgear wie oben geschrieben losgeworden. 
das stellt mich (erst) schon mal zufrieden.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Widerstaendler (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Diese netten, kleinen Schädlinge. Antivirgear hört sich an wie einen Namensverknüpfung aus dem Antivierenprogramm Antivir und dem Filmconverter VCDGear. Beide Programme sind keine Viren und beide Programme laufen bei mir.

Soweit zum Vorwort. Vorkurzem hatte ich einen netten Schädling drauf, der ganz leicht mit Spybot beseitigt wurde, der auch nur mit Smitfraudfix und im abgesicherten Modus beseitigt werden kann.

Vielleicht hat es etwas damit zu tun, dass ich nach der Installation von Windoof XP einige Veränderungen mit CODE STUFF STARTER vornehme. Es sit kein Virus sondern ein kleines Programm um Systemfunktionen zu ändern. Zum Beispiel wenn nach der Installation alle CD Laufwerke verschwunden sind, kann man es damit wieder einschalten und nicht den ganzen Rechner zurücksetzen.

Erst einmal ist der unnütze Taskmanager und Webcheck ausgeschaltet. Dann startet nicht JAVA autamatisch. Hilfreich ist auch wenigstens das Systemlaufwerk C als fat32 zu lassen. Es hat den Vorteil mit einer Startdiskette Win98 zur Not von Hand den Schädling im reinen DOS zu löschen.

Alle anderen Laufwerke, also Festplattenpartitionen können im NTFS sein.

Mit dem Code Stuff Starter kann man ausserdem mit einem Blick die laufenden Prozesse abfragen und von wem diese sind und welche Unterprogramme diese benutzen. So kann man Schädlinge finden, die noch kein Virenscanner gefunden hat. Es sit aber kein Virensuchprogramm, sondern man muss selbst suchen und anhand der Eigenschaften und Informationen sehen, ob es ein Schädling ist.

Man sollte aber den Durchblick haben, wenn man am System etwas ändert. Sehr leicht kann es passieren, dass dann nichts mehr geht.

Wichtig ist neben der Virenerkennung eine Spionageerkennung und eine Firewall, die man, wenn es nötig ist, sofort den Internetzugang sperren lassen kann, wie zB. ZoneAlarm.

Benutzt man keinen Schutz ist es wie einer hier geschrieben hat Harakiri mit Anlauf und Sicherungsnetz.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Alle bei Google in den ersten Seiten angebotenen Rettungen kommen wohl vom gleichen Ort wie das Virus selbst, sprich man will Kasse machen.
> 
> ...




Hallo könnt ihr mir bitte mal erklären wie das genau geht??
schon mal im vorraus danke 
m.


----------



## Franziska (5 November 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

http://siri.geekstogo.com/SmitfraudFix_De.php

Hier findest Du unter DOWNLOAD das Programm
und unter ANWENDUNG die Beschreibung.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*



Franziska schrieb:


> http://siri.geekstogo.com/SmitfraudFix_De.php
> 
> Hier findest Du unter DOWNLOAD das Programm
> und unter ANWENDUNG die Beschreibung.




ja erst mal danke, ich hab das schon probiert aber wenn ich eine Taste drücke geht das Kästchen ( bei mir rot ) wieder weg !


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

so ich nun noch mal 
habe es jetzt 2-mal versucht
beim hochfahren des pcs habe ich ganz oft F8 gedrückt, dann kam ein blaues Kästchen dort stand aber nichts von SmitfraudFix.exe !
Was habe ich falsch gemacht ?


----------



## Franziska (5 November 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

das SmitfraudFix.exe erscheint erst auf der Windows-Oberfläche.

Hier nochmal eine Anweisung:
"Sobald das Programm auf der Platte liegt, wechseln Sie in den abgesicherten Modus: Starten Sie Windows neu und drücken Sie gleich zu Beginn des Bootvorgangs ein oder mehrmals die Taste "F8".
*Nun können Sie in einer Liste den abgesicherten Modus wählen. *
Dort angelangt, doppelklicken Sie ..."


----------



## Unregistriert (7 November 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Alle bei Google in den ersten Seiten angebotenen Rettungen kommen wohl vom gleichen Ort wie das Virus selbst, sprich man will Kasse machen.
> 
> ...



Nach vielen Versuchen war dieser Beitrag die richtige Spur. Empfehlenswert.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 November 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*



Franziska schrieb:


> das SmitfraudFix.exe erscheint erst auf der Windows-Oberfläche.
> 
> Hier nochmal eine Anweisung:
> "Sobald das Programm auf der Platte liegt, wechseln Sie in den abgesicherten Modus: Starten Sie Windows neu und drücken Sie gleich zu Beginn des Bootvorgangs ein oder mehrmals die Taste "F8".
> ...



Nochma ne frage, bin kein Experte!
Wie wechsel ich in den abgesicherten Modus??


----------



## skater (10 November 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Steht doch alles im zitierten Text:
Windows neu starten und F8 drücken, dort kann man dann was auswählen, und dort den abgesicherten Modus auswählen.
Mit Enter bestätigen und Windows lädt im abgesicherten Modus!

skater


----------



## Danksagung (13 November 2007)

*AW: AntiVirGear hat nichts mit AntiVir zu tun*

Hab mir AntiVirGear heute als Vid-player gefangen. Mein Win-Defender hat zwar reagieren konnte die Installation nicht verhindern. Defender hat Rechner neu starten lassen un dann erst ist mir das Problem aufgefallen hab es aber dank eurem forum innerhalb von einer stunde wieder lösen können

Ich hab den: "SmitfraudFix" benutzt sieht soweit alles wieder gut aus 

Der link ist ja überall gepostet

Thx an  euch....super forum 

ich glaub ich schau in zukunft öfter ein


Jones


----------

